# Montréal: new bi-level AMT cars (video); metro extension



## jamesontheroad (Aug 23, 2009)

The Agence Metropolitaine de Transport (AMT) in Montréal has unveiled the first one 160 new bi-level Bombardier passenger cars that will revolutionise suburban rail transit in Montréal. The AMT is moving towards complete compatibility between all five suburban lines, and the 142-seater cars will be compatible with diesel and electric traction. The long term aim is to electrify all lines. The vehicles are being built at La Pocatiere, north-east of Québec City.

AMT press release: http://www.newswire.ca/en/releases/archive...9/21/c6832.html

CTV Montreal report, with video: http://montreal.ctv.ca/servlet/an/local/CT...ub=MontrealHome

Global TV also reported the news, but after a headline feature on agreement between the majors of Montréal, Laval and Longeuil about future expansion to the Montréal métro. Their spin on the story (being an English language network with the majority of the viewers being west-island-Montrealers) was that the expansion will be at the expense of the west of the city, where no lines are planned. The orange line will loop back into Montréal to create a closed circle; the blue line will extend north-east towards Ville d'Anjou and the yellow line will extend into Longeuil.

Global video: http://www.globalquebec.com/video/index.ht...qDPtvIRBfyJBq4P

Local blogger Steve Faguy has some more info on AMT news this week, including ticketing changes, here: http://blog.fagstein.com/2009/08/23/amt-n...kids-ride-free/

EDIT: seems I've fallen foul of very sensitive American-English abuse detection  ... where you see stars above, substitute the letters the three f--/ a--/ g--/ (for those of you concerned, it's a common French-Canadian surname...!)


----------



## AlanB (Aug 23, 2009)

jamesbrownontheroad said:


> EDIT: seems I've fallen foul of very sensitive American-English abuse detection  ... where you see stars above, substitute the letters the three f--/ a--/ g--/ (for those of you concerned, it's a common French-Canadian surname...!)


I understand why the bad word filter caught the visible spellings of that word, but it is odd that they also picked up the link and edited that. That should have been left alone.

Regardless, I've adjusted things to be a bit less sensative and fixed the spellings and the links above.


----------



## jamesontheroad (Aug 23, 2009)

AlanB said:


> jamesbrownontheroad said:
> 
> 
> > EDIT: seems I've fallen foul of very sensitive American-English abuse detection  ... where you see stars above, substitute the letters the three f--/ a--/ g--/ (for those of you concerned, it's a common French-Canadian surname...!)
> ...


Thanks! I remember during my early days at university in Britain how Canadian and American friends were somewhat perturbed by the phrase "Can I bum a [ insert three letter f-- word here ] off you?", meaning "Could I have a cigarette?" ...


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Aug 26, 2009)

I suppose the AMT getting these cars suggests that the last of the NJT Multilevels have been delivered? Are there any more options?


----------

